# Pictures of Great VA Herf



## Smoker840 (Nov 2, 2004)

Had a great time at the First Centeral Virginia Herf! Cant wait till next year!!

http://www.cvillecigars.com/Herf/


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Cool pics man!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Looks like a great time thanks for the pics!!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

wow that was a beautiful place to have a herf


----------

